# ~*EVO HEADERS*~



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

You don't hear much about it these days. I know some of you guys out there bought and installed them. So how are they holding up? What are the real world gains? Any issues?


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ~*EVO HEADERS*~ (vicariously13)*

would like to know too, I just got mine back from thermal coating and as soon as it gets warm out I will be putting it on


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

go eurojet








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4182053


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ~*EVO HEADERS*~ (spdfrek)*

I have serial #1 and I've had it on my car for some time now. Since the first week of April 2008 and have approximately 5K miles on it. Never a CEL associated with it nor any fitment or reliability issues whatsoever. Just like any other Evo product, quality is top-notch. It sounds freakin amazing, I cant even describe it. Before I got it, I had the Evoair intake and then I got a TT exhaust which caused me to lose a noticeable amount of low end power and was not flashed at the time. The Evoair header added all that power plus and then some. It really makes a tremendous difference, especially at higher rpm or heavy engine loads i.e. when you're trying to haul you know what. 
Alot of people says its too much money and its not worth it but they're wrong. What you're paying for is the superior engineering that went into it and the unsurpassed quality and reliability that only Evolution Tuning can provide you with. Don't forget this is a direct factory replacement whereas the Eurojet full-length header is not and will require modification of your stock dp to accomodate the additional length or you'd have to buy the USP test pipe or get one made like I did. 
The ONLY downside to running either the Evo or Eurojet header is that they do not work with the factory headshield so the engine bay can run a little hot especially in the summer, however this is a modern engine and the temperature needle never moves from 190. I've driven the car continuously for 80+ miles in 90 degree Florida heat and humidity and again like I said, the needle never moved from 190 and the car never overheated. You might notice a slight "burning" smell after your engine gets warmed up when your header is still brand new. This is normal and harmless. This is just excess material or oils from the manufacturing process burning off. It only lasts <100 miles or so. Also, the Evoair header is not designed to work with the factory engine cover and I doubt the Eurojet is either. The engine cover and everything might still fit on the vehicle, but the intense heat of the uncovered header might damage or even melt the plastic factory engine cover. It is HIGHLY reccomended you already have an intake installed on your car when doing this mod. At the very least, it will heat up your intake charge which will lower your performance which is the opposite of what you are trying to achieve with the header now isnt it? VW did a good job designing the engine by keeping the cold side of the engine on one side and all the hot stuff (header, exhaust, EGR tube) on the other. If you notice on almost every other transverse mounted engine, the header and the intake are both in front of the block and the header and exhaust wrap under the intake and engine on the way out back. For example, the Chevy Cobalt SS, almost any Honda 4-banger, Mitsu 4G63, etc etc. Which yet again just goes to show you how clever VW is and makes me scratch my head why every other engine isnt made this way? But the header does not generate any additional heat over the stock exhaust manifold. It is just the fact that the stock exhaust manifold cover is no longer used is the reason why the heat is allowed to radiate into the engine bay.
Furthermore, dude your header looks awesome all nice and shiny! Here's a picture of mine. Notice its turned a delicious bronze color.










_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 11:25 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ~*EVO HEADERS*~ (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
Don't forget this is a direct factory replacement whereas the Eurojet full-length header is not and will require modification of your stock dp to accomodate the additional length or you'd have to buy the USP test pipe or get one made like I did. 


This is a pretty badass looking header and I can certainly appreciate the time and effort made, but I just wanted to interject real quick in response to your statement. Our header package actually comes with a mid-pipe that connects to your catback system. Its a full system and includes everything needed for install. Sorry to pull the thread off topic.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

^ and that is why i am going with eurojet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ~*EVO HEADERS*~ (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Furthermore, dude your header looks awesome all nice and shiny! Here's a picture of mine. Notice its turned a delicious bronze color.

thanks, I normally do the black 1000deg coating on exhaust manis but decided to go with the "chrome look" since you can see it.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ~*EVO HEADERS*~ (spdfrek)*

Yeah I think one of the two are gonna be my next mod. Ethier way I go I'm sure I'll be pleased with the product. They both look awesome, and after seeing that top one I def want it coated.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: ~*EVO HEADERS*~ (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
you'd have to buy the USP test pipe or get one made like I did. 

_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 11:25 PM 3-11-2009_

Do you know if this header bolts right up to the usp test pipe cause i kno that the test pipe has no flex and the stock cat has massive flex?


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah the evo header should bolt up to the usp test pipe


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, I friggin' love VW Vortex. Threads like these you don't get other places. My head is all loaded up with the info I need. Makes me feel good and smile when I read this. haha


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

I seem to remember a pdf on how to install this header.....does anyone have that?


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

Bump!


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Has anyone had a CEL because of this header?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Never in all my 12 months with it, and I have the first one.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

off topic... but has EVO stopped developement of 2.5L products?????


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I wouldnt say cancelled, more like "suspended." From what Vic has told me, a new dp with a high-flow cat was thought to be a year away (at the time) and last year they started research for a new intake manifold. Vic said there was no rush to start any kind of development on the downpipe since Vic operates under the impression tampering or modification of emissions control devices cannot legally be done until the vehicle has approximately 60K miles on the odo and it will be awhile until most us reach that kind of mileage.
Progress on the intake manifold was an on and off process. There was a pause when Evo moved to a new larger facility (whose address is yet to be updated on Evo's website however their phone # is still the same) to better serve their customers and increase their manufacturing capacity. Progress resumed but since Evo was to be the first to try and design a new intake manifold for this engine, they had to start from scratch and that takes alot of time. Then development paused again when Vic was in Las Vegas promoting the Evoheader line. That whole deal wrapped up before the end of the year and in January Vic returned to running Evo. I asked him how things were going and he said he admits no progress has been made in 2009 as he has been spending much more time running his other business which makes high performance parts for high-end vehicles like BMWs and Porsches. He said he had been getting mostly a negative response from buyers of Evo products especially the header which has been criticized as way too expensive but if you consider the quality, fit & finish and of course the huge engineering that went into its manufacture and technology that results in its impressive power gains, it is actually a very reasonable price. 
So because of our criticism and negative response to Evo's product lineup, he didnt see reason to develop more parts for the 2.5 citing that there wouldnt be any money to be made and he would likely spend all this money and time developing a really awesome intake manifold and probably get another poor response. I pleaded with him that their niche in the 2.5 market was to always be a pioneer of new parts (they were first to market with a SRI and header, remember?) and that the industry really looked to them to decide where to go *cough* Neuspeed copying Evo's SRI *cough* But he wouldn't budge. He also mentioned to me quite awhile ago they were considering diving into making parts for the 2.0T FSI where there is greater market and if that happens you can bet anything for us will definitely be on a back burner.
Anyways, Vic said he was really interested in my turbo build and depending on how I do he said it might give him the drive to restart development of the intake manifold. I'll leave you with the actual message he sent me. Hope it helps!
"_Kyle,
thanks for the message.
I have to confess that i have been dedicating more time to my other exhaust header company. i have been somewhat dissapointed at the low response from other rabbit owners. many comments say that our products are overpriced, which is hard to believe, i dont know where they get this notion or what backrground they have on engine tuning and the cost of developing parts that work (actually made in this country to avoid feeding communists).
Through the other business, countless of times i have run into people who build engines for exotics, and when they see the rabbit header they cannot believe how 'inexpensive' it is. so go figure, maybe our technology should be amimed at high end applications.
anyway, i dont anticipate dumping more resources or thought to the amazing 2.5 liter engine due to the reasons above.

I would like for you to stay in touch with your project progress. maybe in the future, I may retake the challenge. i know we can make that engine extremely fast and powerful._"


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 6:26 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

sad to hear (read)


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

So can we still buy the Evo header???


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Yes


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

I have no dislike for evo, But there are plenty of companies that either have a design on the table now, or are planning on designing an intake manifold, or other go-fast goodies, that Evo's decision to Bow out really dosn't make me sad. I predict We'll see at least 2 companies come out with Cams, a manifold, and maybe even another headder option. We'll see where it goes, and I could be wrong, but I don't believe the 2.5 is being ignored. 
Look at SharonsJetta developing the supercharger deal, ON his own, without sponsorship or a big shop R&D. Everyone else so far has refused, and if he proves all the Nay-sayers wrong and develops a working Supercharger system for the 2.5L, other companies will look in shame and say.. Man, We should have had his drive. C2's got a great turbo out, other people are doing home-built stuff... this isnt the neo 2.slow, this is the 2.5L, and definitely has potential. I'm personally Psyched to see what a set of hot cams and some some tuning does for this engine.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

the Evo header is next on the list. I'm going to have it ceramic coated and wrap it in some black header wrap... I won't be buying it for another month and a half but I'll keep you guys updated on how it goes...


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I would like to see a showdown between the 2 headers.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Well that's unfortunate. I didn't think a company would feel discouraged from 2.5 owners. I think most of the majority felt it was expensive because of the level entry cars or how much our cars were from the dealership just didn't justify whatever the price the headers were going for. 
The headers were introduced in the early 07? Correct me if I'm wrong but there weren't that many 2.5 Rabbit owners then and many 2.5's were Jettas owned by the majority the "normal" people. 
Kinda sad to see a company just gives up after some people are just complaining about the price. I know I learned this saying early part of my experience with modding cars... "you gotta pay to play." 
Sad to see that they just gave up on developing new products for the 2.5 engine, when other companies are jumping on the boat now that the 2.5 community has grown. There are more people willing to buy new products for their engines.
If anything EVO should jump the boat on the products for the GTI with the TSI and FSI motor. Yeah the higher end cars will be there to help them out but you can't forget majority of other owners that couldn't afford the more higher end car.
Anyways I just wanted to chime in about the decision that EVO have taken with the development of more 2.5 products, while they will probably give more business to other companies. But that's a different manner dealing with parts of economics. 
The EVO headers were on my things to get eventually but it might look like I will look elsewhere for new headers.


_Modified by Have A Nice Day at 6:07 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

You do know EVO and EVOMS are two different companies right?

_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_Well that's unfortunate. I didn't think a company would feel discouraged from 2.5 owners. I think most of the majority felt it was expensive because of the level entry cars or how much our cars were from the dealership just didn't justify whatever the price the headers were going for. 
The headers were introduced in the early 07? Correct me if I'm wrong but there weren't that many 2.5 Rabbit owners then and many 2.5's were Jettas owned by the majority the "normal" people. 
Kinda sad to see a company just gives up after some people are just complaining about the price. I know I learned this saying early part of my experience with modding cars... "you gotta pay to play." 
Sad to see that they just gave up on developing new products for the 2.5 engine, when other companies are jumping on the boat now that the 2.5 community has grown. There are more people willing to buy new products for their engines.
If anything EVOMS should jump the boat on the products for the GTI with the TSI and FSI motor. Yeah the higher end cars will be there to help them out but you can't forget majority of other owners that couldn't afford the more higher end car.
Anyways I just wanted to chime in about the decision that EVOMS have taken with the development of more 2.5 products, while they will probably give more business to other companies. But that's a different manner dealing with parts of economics. 
The EVOMS headers were on my things to get eventually but it might look like I will look elsewhere for new headers.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol guess I didn't well I guess I was referring to EVO then. I'll edit my post.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Man that's a real bummer about Evolution Tuning. Vic was a real stand-up guy whenever I dealt with him, and I give 110% of my support to his products. I still believe that his short ram intake is the best available intake option for our motors on the market, and I had been planning on buying his exhaust manifold should I have some cash to burn. 
Vic, if you are reading this, all the best to you in your other business endeavours.


----------

